# How long would this journey take?



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 6, 2008)

If someone had an appointment at this location







(Well, it's one of the streets just parallel to Moseley Street) at 11.30, would a train arriving at 10.20 be in time for that?  Or would it be prudent to get an earlier train to be on the safe side?


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah. it's 15-20 minutes walk at the most...


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 6, 2008)

You're giving yourself over an hour to do a 10 minute walk (you've got that map off Google, so surely it tells you how far it is? As far as I can tell, it's about a mile by the looks of it, perhaps even less), anyway you're gonna be early even if your train is delayed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah OK Cheers.

Well it's my wife to be exact.  I couldn't really tell scale, and besides, it's nice to check with people who know the area.

Tis quite an important appointment and she's going miles to get there, so good to get all bases covered


----------



## isitme (Dec 6, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> You're giving yourself over an hour to do a 10 minute walk (you've got that map off Google, so surely it tells you how far it is? As far as I can tell, it's about a mile by the looks of it, perhaps even less), anyway you're gonna be early even if your train is delayed.



google maps lies

I've been on a '20 minute walk' that took nearly 2 hours cos of google maps


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Ah OK Cheers.
> 
> Well it's my wife to be exact.  I couldn't really tell scale, and besides, it's nice to check with people who know the area.
> 
> Tis quite an important appointment and she's going miles to get there, so good to get all bases covered


The only reason I have a rough idea of how far it is is cos I use google maps a lot and used it to find my way from manc picadilly to the skatepark... however, both of us got lost twice, despite being couriers, who by definition should be able to navigate any streets easily with just one look at a map.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 6, 2008)

isitme said:


> google maps lies
> 
> I've been on a '20 minute walk' that took nearly 2 hours cos of google maps


The distance is pretty accurate on google maps. Are you sure it didn't give you a time for driving rather than walking? I can imagine a 20 minute drive taking 2 hours to walk, depending on various factors.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 6, 2008)

There is plenty of time, however I'm a paranoid freak and would get there at 9.00 and have some brunch after first finding the building.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2008)

Me too - I always to a recce first, so I can then chill until appt time


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 7, 2008)

What the hell is a recce? It's best to chill though innit, relax with a cup of tea and something to eat after yuo've got off the train - better than rushing and being all nervous


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok now I know what it is http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=define:recce
stupid people and their stupid abbreviations!!!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Dec 16, 2008)

about 15 mins walk, no prob


----------



## moose (Dec 16, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> stupid people and their stupid abbreviations!!!



Cheeky fucker - just because you've not heard of a word everyone else knows


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 16, 2008)

Reckon it would take 15 mins slowish pace, 10 mins my pace or 5 mins if you're a postman


----------

